# FL Studio ain't good for orchestral/trailer music, what to do?



## Jackdaw (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been on and off with music since Soundtracker on Amiga 500. Yes you can count, it makes me like half a century old. I've been on and off from music my whole life, but now that kids start to move out, income should be steady etc, I've done comeback to this very beloved hobby of mine. I've done many kinds of music through the years. Now I'm more or less gearing towards orchestral/cinematic/even trailer stuff (even managed to sell something on audiojungle).

I've always used Fruityloops/FLStudio on PC. There's a point to that: it is basically a track/pattern based software like I used to learn this hobby on Amiga. Well, it isn't quite good for orchestral stuff (because of patterns and alike, which make everything more or less repetitive by nature because the workflow pushes you towards of using patterns). I'm quite aware that there are more suitable DAWs for this and it will take me time to learn out of FL Studio, but now it seems to be time for that. So what are your suggestions? I'm on PC and it basically seems that orchestral musicians use either Logic (out of my league because of PC) or Cubase. I know very little about Cubase and its' versions. I've already used quite much money on libraries (and FL Studio also) and Cubase isn't cheap. So, any alternative to Cubase and if there is not, what version could be suitable for hobbyist selling something on stock music libraries?

Please help me forward, stay home and stay safe.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 9, 2020)

Although I don't use FL Studio I've seen the guys from Impact Soundworks use it, a few others as well... Granted I haven't touched it in probably 15 years but from what I've seen it looks quite capable...

Might want to watch the video I just pulled up in a quick search, looks like he has a pretty nice template to me.


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 9, 2020)

What Im looking for is not about templates, Ive made them too and quite successfully. Its more about writing. Like you can see in that video, even Alex is playing with patterns.I would like to write notes openly, not in terms like you have 8 steps and then you glue them together in song view. FLStudio is more geared for EDM and such where you repeat much.


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 9, 2020)

The pattern length is only limited when using the little buttons on the step sequencer (which I never use).If you right click on any channel and choose "piano roll", you can make "patterns" of indefinite length . I assume you know this, but..from what you've said so far I'm not sure.
I use Fl 20 and Cubase 10, to compose all genres of music. Most people don't go too far beyond the basics of FL studio, and yes it has it's flaws, but it is just as capable of composing "music for stock libraries" as any other DAW!


----------



## barteredbride (Apr 9, 2020)

I use Cubase 10 but looked closely at Studio One 4 pro. It´s cheaper than Cubase and I just checked and it´s on sale at the moment for 280Euros.

Most DAWs do _*more or less*_ the same things anyways, it´s mainly about the workflow that suits you.

At the end of the day, when someone listens to a track no one will no if it was written in Logic, Ableton, Cubase, Reaper or Studio One.

The main thing about Cubase (pro version) and Logic is they use expression maps, which is handy when writing for orchestral music. But if you use the ´one articulation per track´method, then this wont be of much use to you.

But Studio One gets a lot of love from those who use it.


----------



## emid (Apr 9, 2020)

Two DAWs come into mind. Studio One and Reaper with latter being cheap but a powerful Daw. Reaper's routing system is very intuitive. It only lacks in advanced midi functions but then it's thriving community has written many free scripts that mostly fill the gaps. I still have it's never ending demo installed which I use here and there.

I bought Studio One for around $165 on black friday from jrrshop. They give some more discount when you add something to the cart. I also have Cubase 10.5 pro but I am more into Studio one now due to the workflow. What I found that most FL Studio users have easy transition time with Studio one because S1 work flow is very logical. Check KVR buy and sell forum where you can find so called 'used' Studio one or Cubase sometimes less than half of the original price. Even now someone is selling S1 https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=540517&sid=a9f3fde21e893de506c358bb51154730 (here) and Cubase https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=534919&sid=a9f3fde21e893de506c358bb51154730 (here) which is a good price for both. May be they will lower the price if you negotiate.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 10, 2020)

Personally, I’d go for Studio One.

It’s very easy to learn, and is more than capable of producing trailer music.

You can download a fully functional demo to try out first.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 10, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> What Im looking for is not about templates, Ive made them too and quite successfully. Its more about writing. Like you can see in that video, even Alex is playing with patterns.I would like to write notes openly, not in terms like you have 8 steps and then you glue them together in song view. FLStudio is more geared for EDM and such where you repeat much.



Sorry, but this is absolutely not true. You can have pattern as long as you want them to be (the word "pattern" also doesn't really fit anymore, they are more like "clips").

I understand if some people don't want to use FL for producing orchestral music, but the reasons you name actually don't exist.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

FL Studio is just a DAW, capable of doing most of the things that all other DAWs can do. It's a matter of preference, interface, workflow, etc... Yes it has it's flaws, but it's considered to have one of the best piano rolls out there (just an example).

You need appropriate libraries - and not a specific DAW - to make epic orchestral trailer music.

- Grab Metropolis Ark 1, Action Strikes, and Requiem Light Symphonic Choir
- Insert them as plug-ins (through Kontakt Player) into you FL Studio
- Have fun composing your favorite music style(s)


----------



## Piotrek K. (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been there. I went from FL to Reaper. What an improvement! Multiple CC lanes, full customizability and... complete creativity blocker. Don't know why. To much floating windows? Extremely ugly UI?

Recently I came back to FL (but with two screen setup - game changer). Love this DAW. It's different, yes, but if you know it well you can do any kind of music with this. Plus it has the best articulation control plug ever (BRSO Articulate).



> Like you can see in that video, even Alex is playing with patterns.I would like to write notes openly, not in terms like you have 8 steps and then you glue them together in song view



You can do this perfectly fine within FL. Just need to remember that pattern can be as big as you want.


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> I've been there. I went from FL to Reaper. What an improvement! Multiple CC lanes, full customizability and... complete creativity blocker. Don't know why. To much floating windows? Extremely ugly GUI


I think Im struggling with these things quite much. I know FLStudio is capable of everything, Ive used it very long and various versions. Its just that everything is a bit uncomfortable. Millions of windows that are lost all the time, playing with CCs is somehow clumbersome. All that kind of things.

The pattern dilemma might be in my head also, I know you can have as long patterns as you want. It just doesnt feel so natural like in Cakewalk that I tried like 10 years ago for brief amount of time. At that time fls served my style and workflow better. Times change.

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 10, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Personally, I’d go for Studio One.
> 
> It’s very easy to learn, and is more than capable of producing trailer music.
> 
> You can download a fully functional demo to try out first.



Thanks for this tip. I wasn't aware of this DAW at all (have heard the name somewhere but didn't know anything else about it). Spent this morning watching videos about this and it seems quite potential. I'm downloading the demo as we speak.

About this thread in general, I admit that I wasn't clear with everything I wrote at the beginning (even the topic is provocative, but it was beer's fault). This is very much about workflow and personal preferences (and some personal frustration of FLStudios certain annoyances). FLStudio is very good at many/most things, there is just something that isn't working for me any more. It was great for pop/EDM/etc stuff where you don't have gazillions of tracks and plugins all over the place with heavy need for CC controlling and all that stuff. I personally feel that FLStudio became too cumbersome in my use and workflow.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> It just doesnt feel so natural like in Cakewalk that I tried like 10 years ago for brief amount of time.


If you might like Cakewalk, the current version is free:









BandLab: Make Music Online


The cloud platform where musicians and fans create music, collaborate, and engage with each other across the globe




www.bandlab.com


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 10, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Thanks for this tip. I wasn't aware of this DAW at all (have heard the name somewhere but didn't know anything else about it). Spent this morning watching videos about this and it seems quite potential. I'm downloading the demo as we speak.
> 
> About this thread in general, I admit that I wasn't clear with everything I wrote at the beginning (even the topic is provocative, but it was beer's fault). This is very much about workflow and personal preferences (and some personal frustration of FLStudios certain annoyances). FLStudio is very good at many/most things, there is just something that isn't working for me any more. It was great for pop/EDM/etc stuff where you don't have gazillions of tracks and plugins all over the place with heavy need for CC controlling and all that stuff. I personally feel that FLStudio became too cumbersome in my use and workflow.



You're welcome.

I hope you enjoy using S1. Once you get used to the drag-and-drop approach to everything it really is a blazingly fast way to work, especially with audio.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

This thread made me interested in checking Studio One, even if I am happy with FL Studio 20 right now. Actually I never used any of the default content of any DAW, because I always use my VSL, EastWest, Kontakt, etc music libraries (as VST Plugins in FL Studio).

So for people that want to do the same (I guess 99% of the people in this forum) I found out that the most affordable version of Studio One 4 (Artist) does NOT support VST plugins! You have to either buy the professional edition, or a "VST-support-upgrade" for Studio One 4 Artist, which is more expensive than Studio One 4 Artist itself! I think it's important to mention this.

But right now PreSonus has sales to all the versions, so it could be a nice opportunity for online shopping!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 10, 2020)

FL Studio + BRSO Articulate = POWER

Yes, the partly pattern based workflow isn't "made" for non-repetitive orchestral music. Still, I'm not even considering to swap DAWs right now. There is so much I like about it. Overall, it just works and the price + lifetime free updates are just great. But hey, that's just me. Maybe I would think differently if I actually knew how to really use other DAWs.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> FL Studio + BRSO Articulate = POWER
> 
> Yes, the partly pattern based workflow isn't "made" for non-repetitive orchestral music. Still, I'm not even considering to swap DAWs right now. There is so much I like about it. Overall, it just works and the price + lifetime free updates are just great. But hey, that's just me. Maybe I would think differently if I actually knew how to really use other DAWs.


I also compose orchestral music using FL Studio 20 and I never cared why they named it "patterns". All my "patterns" contain the full notes of one instrument. Everything from start to finish. I never felt "pushed" to work with loops. All the instruments of my songs are in the channel rack, and all the notes are in the patterns.

Then there is this nice option to "split by channel" and you already forgot anything else before you. Everything is in your playlist window. You can edit your song, create automation clips (i.e. for velocity), etc...

Do I miss something? Am I doing something wrong that gives me the right results? Have other DAWs faster workflow for importing a midi file into the DAW, then replace all the instruments in the channel rack with "external" VST plugins (i.e. Kontakt, Play 6, Synchron Player) and then edit, mix and master your songs?

P.S. This "lifetime purchase" (including all future updates and versions) also made me pull the trigger almost one year ago.


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> So for people that want to do the same (I guess 99% of the people in this forum) I found out that the most affordable version of Studio One 4 (Artist) does NOT support VST plugins! You have to either buy the professional edition, or a "VST-support-upgrade" for Studio One 4 Artist, which is more expensive than Studio One 4 Artist itself! I think it's important to mention this.



Huh, I didn't notice that at all. Thanks for bringing this up!
After an hour or so tweaking around with Studio One it feels a bit like home, workflow somehow reminds me of the way I used to do with Cakewalk. I think the sale is going on for couple of weeks still, might be that I need to make yet another purchase. Problem is that I just couple of days ago bought Cinesamples bundle and weeks before that a pile of discounted random libraries from multiple labels... i think I need to start eating grass and drinking tapwater quite soon...


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I think Im struggling with these things quite much. I know FLStudio is capable of everything, Ive used it very long and various versions. Its just that everything is a bit uncomfortable. Millions of windows that are lost all the time, playing with CCs is somehow clumbersome. All that kind of things.
> 
> The pattern dilemma might be in my head also, I know you can have as long patterns as you want. It just doesnt feel so natural like in Cakewalk that I tried like 10 years ago for brief amount of time. At that time fls served my style and workflow better. Times change.
> 
> Thanks for all replies.


Cakewalk is available and Free. You can try it out. I used to use Sonar a lot before it became Cakewalk (equivalent to last version of Sonar) and ProTools started working for me. As a note, I learned on ProTools, but I could never get myself to spend the money on a machine that could run it until about 4 years ago. And that was more that powerful computers are cheaper than I have a lot more money. I love ProTools, but I don't recommend it because of the pricing. You will never own it now. You can only rent it. 

I have Cubase. I use Cubase when I'm not in ProTools. (check out when they have a crossgrade sale if you really want it) I never really recommend it coming from another DAW. It is not easy to learn. And frankly, coming from PT and Sonar, working in midi is a pain. Too much preselecting. You can't just open midi and draw in what you want like you can with every other DAW I've used. It is very powerful, but not easy to use. But, it has a very easy to use chord track. 

Studio One is very easy to use. I opened it up the first time and could put together music with no problem. I mean, other than the normal ones I have. They may have the crossgrade version on sale. I believe FL Studio is a crossgradeable product. I would definitely recommend it if you want to try something different. 

I don't own Reaper. So I can't say anything about it.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> They may have the crossgrade version on sale. I believe FL Studio is a crossgradeable product


You mean Studio One, right? (typo error?)


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> You mean Studio One, right? (typo error?)


No, I bought both S1 and Cubase as crossgrades from Sonar when Cakewalk was going out of business. They will sometimes give a lower price when you are crossgrading from another DAW. You usually have to prove you own that DAW, either with a serial number or purchase info. I usually send the last upgrade receipt I have as proof. 

Okay, I just looked. This sale does not include crossgrades. Too bad.


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, I just looked. This sale does not include crossgrades. Too bad.



I just checked it too, it's not included in sale but crossgrade price is about the same as this sale. So if someone wants this but misses the sale, they can still buy it via crossgrade at the same(approx) price.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> No, I bought both S1 and Cubase as crossgrades from Sonar when Cakewalk was going out of business. They will sometimes give a lower price when you are crossgrading from another DAW. You usually have to prove you own that DAW, either with a serial number or purchase info. I usually send the last upgrade receipt I have as proof.
> 
> Okay, I just looked. This sale does not include crossgrades. Too bad.


I am confused. You were speaking about S1 crossgrades and it's current sales, and then you just mention FL Studio, and that you would definitely recommend it if someone wants to try something different. Did I get it right? Because from the context I thought you were still speaking about S1.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

If you decide to go for Studio One, best price I've found so far is at the JRRShop using the "Group" discount code - $235.17.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> I am confused. You were speaking about S1 crossgrades and it's current sales, and then you just mention FL Studio, and that you would definitely recommend it if someone wants to try something different. Did I get it right? Because from the context I thought you were still speaking about S1.


Yes. Studio One offers crossgrades from other DAWS. Once in a while, the crossgrades are on sale. To get the crossgrade price you need to own another DAW like FL Studio, ProTools, Sonar, Cubase, etc... https://shop.presonus.com/Studio-One-4-Crossgrade The whole point of crossgrades is to get non-users to switch.

I definitely recommend S1. And sometimes the crossgrade price is similar to the upgrade price when there is a sale. This time, it isn't. So you are better off buying the full version.

Edit - okay, I get the problem. I meant that FL Studio is one of the product that can be used to crossgrade to S1. So FL Studio is crossgradeable to S1.


----------



## onebitboy (Apr 10, 2020)

S1 is also available as rent-to-own on Splice.


----------



## emid (Apr 10, 2020)

Also available on kvr as used for £130 as I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 10, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Although I don't use FL Studio I've seen the guys from Impact Soundworks use it, a few others as well... Granted I haven't touched it in probably 15 years but from what I've seen it looks quite capable...
> 
> Might want to watch the video I just pulled up in a quick search, looks like he has a pretty nice template to me.




That guy is an FL stud. FL is very deep under the hood when one spends time on it. I'm like OP though when it comes to FL and orchestra.
I'm an FL fanboy and it's great to seem some FL support on this forum.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> I also compose orchestral music using FL Studio 20 and I never cared why they named it "patterns". All my "patterns" contain the full notes of one instrument. Everything from start to finish. I never felt "pushed" to work with loops. All the instruments of my songs are in the channel rack, and all the notes are in the patterns.
> 
> Then there is this nice option to "split by channel" and you already forgot anything else before you. Everything is in your playlist window. You can edit your song, create automation clips (i.e. for velocity), etc...
> 
> ...



The annoying thing is setting up midi out. I guess the work around is Patcher.

Unfortunately there are few videos for setting up and using orchestra in FL.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 10, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> If you might like Cakewalk, the current version is free:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It even has a staff view. It's the weakest part but it's there. It's still a great DAW and worth the time before spending any more money.

I have Cubase. I don't like the pay for .5 or the dongle. I rarely use it because the GUI just annoys me. I know it's a great DAW but I don't really care for it.

S1 - is the easiest DAW to transition to.

Reaper - very affordable but it takes time to learn it.

As for FL nothing really beats its piano roll.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes. Studio One offers crossgrades from other DAWS. Once in a while, the crossgrades are on sale. To get the crossgrade price you need to own another DAW like FL Studio, ProTools, Sonar, Cubase, etc... https://shop.presonus.com/Studio-One-4-Crossgrade The whole point of crossgrades is to get non-users to switch.
> 
> I definitely recommend S1. And sometimes the crossgrade price is similar to the upgrade price when there is a sale. This time, it isn't. So you are better off buying the full version.
> 
> Edit - okay, I get the problem. I meant that FL Studio is one of the product that can be used to crossgrade to S1. So FL Studio is crossgradeable to S1.


Wow! Now I get it. Well it was me! You wrote it right, I was just refusing to understand that you can crossgrade from one program to the other! That qualifies as the most shocking advanced secret information I have ever got from this forum! I would never imagine that, because I was used to think that you can crossgrade between similar products of the same company!

Thanks for the tip! Let me know if you are aware of a similar way to crossgrade my Garritan libraries to VSL.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Wow! Now I get it. Well it was me! You wrote it right, I was just refusing to understand that you can crossgrade from one program to the other! That qualifies as the most shocking advanced secret information I have ever got from this forum! I would never imagine that, because I was used to think that you can crossgrade between similar products of the same company!
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Let me know if you are aware of a similar way to crossgrade my Garritan libraries to VSL.


As far as I know, only DAWs offer this.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> As far as I know, only DAWs offer this.


I was joking of course!  

Thanks for all the info! Going to watch some tutorial for beginners in Studio One to understand why everyone says that it's the easiest one to learn and use.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> I was joking of course!
> 
> Thanks for all the info! Going to watch some tutorial for beginners in Studio One to understand why everyone says that it's the easiest one to learn and use.


I actually wish they would give crossgrades. I would crossgrade from SSO to Berlin!


----------



## Geomir (Apr 10, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I actually wish they would give crossgrades. I would crossgrade from SSO to Berlin!


LOL I don't think this will ever happen!


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

Geomir said:


> LOL I don't think this will ever happen!


Unfortunately, no. And you know the best part of crossgrading DAWs? You don't actually have to give up the old one to keep the new. The bad part? You now have 2 DAWs to pay for upgrades on.......


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 10, 2020)

If you're wanting to explore a different workflow, I recommend trying Tracktion Waveform. You can try the newest version - there's a 100% free version and the paid version. Waveform is specifically to NOT use multiple windows (unless you want a few). It doesn't come with much in the way of built-in plugins, though, which is why the full version is pretty inexpensive - you can add on, but I like my 3rd party ones better.

But Cubase might be the one to check first, if you're looking for notation or anything like that.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you decide to go for Studio One, best price I've found so far is at the JRRShop using the "Group" discount code - $235.17.


I am already testing and enjoying the user-friendliness of the free version of Studio One. Can I safely assume that you own it and use it the last years? I would like to ask you, if you happen to know:
1) I see that the version 4 has been updating to 4.5, 4.6, etc... You don't pay for this kind of updates, right?
2) I understand that you pay close to 150-200 EUR to go from version X pro to version (X+1) pro. How often the version completely changes (I mean from 2 to 3, or from 3 to 4)? Is it every 1-2 years? Do I have to pay i.e. every 1-2 years for a version change update?


----------



## Snarf (Apr 11, 2020)

@Geomir 

1. Correct. Only version updates (for example from 3.x to 4.x) are paid.
2. I think it's closer to 100-150 euro, depending on a sale etc. I think the version changes generally take a little longer than 1-2 years, since that's how long I've had Studio One 4 (former FL user). Most in between updates add quite a bit already though.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 11, 2020)

Snarf said:


> @Geomir
> 
> 1. Correct. Only version updates (for example from 3.x to 4.x) are paid.
> 2. I think it's closer to 100-150 euro, depending on a sale etc. I think the version changes generally take a little longer than 1-2 years, since that's how long I've had Studio One 4 (former FL user). Most in between updates add quite a bit already though.


Thank you for the reply! Great news. It's actually "what I wanted to hear" to make a new happy purchase now that it's on sale! It's up to me to decide if it's worth it. I am already in love with it, i.e. the user interface: everything about it is so easy, friendly and nicely presented! But I am OK with FL Studio as well (which includes lifetime updates) and also my budget is - as usual - low.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 11, 2020)

Version changes are definitely years apart. And there's no hurry to update. So you wait for the next sale.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Apr 11, 2020)

The only thing I don't like about S1 is the MIDI tools and the fact that you can't change MIDI channels in the same track (I'm pretty sure...?). Then the automation lanes management in FL sucks and the routing is such a pain to set up. Reaper is pretty much the best of everything. They added notation, changed the automation lanes, good MIDI tools (FL has more and better), hybrid audio/MIDI tracks, great resource management, great routing... Just pure win. S1's plus is the drag and drop and quick navigation (and the audio part editing/fx, which Reaper also has). Anyway, the quest never ends.


----------



## DS_Joost (Apr 11, 2020)

Studio One I find is the best combination of two kinds of DAWs: the creative ones (Ableton, Reason, FL Studio) and the traditionals (Logic, Pro Tools, Cubase). It has a fantastic recording workflow, yet at the same time also has a powerful pattern feature. It has a timewarp tool like Cubase, yet also has multi-instruments and FX splits. It has multiple CC lanes, yet also has the easiest automation mapping system this side of Reason. It has a very good mixer with VCAs, yet it also has a patch preview function in the form of Musicloops. It has pre-buffering like all the big DAWs, yet also is capable of extreme parameter modulation with it's drawing and transform tools. It has advanced and deep midi selection tools, yet is also capable of having user customizable macro toolbars. It has the best track freeze function of any daw, it has melodybe built in, it has the best audio quantizing algorithm in the business (yes, more powerful than Ableton). It has a chord track that works with both midi AND audio. It has an insanely good export function for notation to Notion. It can easily export video, yet also rivals the editing tools in Pro Tools.

It's actually insane what they have done with it. I've never seen a DAW grow so fast. But the best thing about it is, more so than any other DAW, that it is the best combination between creative features and workhorse workflow.

IMO, they have to completely blow it in order to not have version 5 blow everything else out of the water for quite some time. Studio One isn't trailing other DAWs. In most aspects, it's leading.

Never in the history of audio software have I witnessed so many other companies play catch up.

This is coming from a Cubase and Reason fanboy, by the way.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 11, 2020)

If I was to move off Waveform, Studio One would be the first I’d really try. I’ve spent a little time with most of the DAWs, and that’d be my first alternative.

Much of what you described has been in Tracktion for awhile - possibly inspired by Tracktion. Doesn’t mean S1 hasn’t done it better, though! First doesn’t make best


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 11, 2020)

Anybody tried Studio One Remote? Seems like you should be able to share part of the screen (mixer for example) to your ipad/android tablet in real time. Does that really work? That would be really good use for my galaxy tab as I only have one screen.


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok tried it myself. App can be downloaded from google play for free, it found my studio one demo version immediately and it works real time. You can use it as mixer screen with possibility to fiddle with inserts and whatnot. You can also control your studio one in other ways also from your pad. This is freaking awesome! Even my wife loves it as now I dont need another monitor screen like I was planning.
Im quite heavily leaning towards to buy this the second I figure out where to get the money...


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you decide to go for Studio One, best price I've found so far is at the JRRShop using the "Group" discount code - $235.17.


I tried to check this out but I just dont get it. How do you use group discount code there?


----------



## barteredbride (Apr 11, 2020)

DS_Joost said:


> Studio One I find is the best combination of two kinds of DAWs: the creative ones (Ableton, Reason, FL Studio) and the traditionals (Logic, Pro Tools, Cubase). It has a fantastic recording workflow, yet at the same time also has a powerful pattern feature. It has a timewarp tool like Cubase, yet also has multi-instruments and FX splits. It has multiple CC lanes, yet also has the easiest automation mapping system this side of Reason. It has a very good mixer with VCAs, yet it also has a patch preview function in the form of Musicloops. It has pre-buffering like all the big DAWs, yet also is capable of extreme parameter modulation with it's drawing and transform tools. It has advanced and deep midi selection tools, yet is also capable of having user customizable macro toolbars. It has the best track freeze function of any daw, it has melodybe built in, it has the best audio quantizing algorithm in the business (yes, more powerful than Ableton). It has a chord track that works with both midi AND audio. It has an insanely good export function for notation to Notion. It can easily export video, yet also rivals the editing tools in Pro Tools.
> 
> It's actually insane what they have done with it. I've never seen a DAW grow so fast. But the best thing about it is, more so than any other DAW, that it is the best combination between creative features and workhorse workflow.
> 
> ...


But... expression maps? I basically picked Cubase because of this feature. 

It's a deal breaker for me doing orchestral music.


----------



## barteredbride (Apr 11, 2020)

DS_Joost said:


> Studio One... it has the best audio quantizing algorithm in the business (yes, more powerful than Ableton).



Please explain! You have me intrigued!!


----------



## Peter Williams (Apr 11, 2020)

When Cakewalk Sonar changed ownership I finally switched to Cubase. Whatever you choose, research it as fully as you can, because this choice is a bit like a marriage. I'm 71, and although my aptitude for this work is still pretty healthy, I found Cubase to be a challenge, especially in the midi realm. However, I'm so happy with the overall power, versatility and stability that I'm a complete convert now. I like to work with audio events as much as possible, so I'm always rendering to audio as I progress, keeping the midi data muted and out of my way until I happen to need it again. Other people like to twiddle with velocities and expression later on. That's fine too, as Cubase seems to maintain the balances and the parameters that you record into midi much better than Sonar did (too much old code, so some say), and I'm slowly becoming more trusting of it's midi capabilities. Yes, expression maps are very powerful, but they do entail some effort. Orchestral sequencing? Cubase is close to ideal for it. Chop, slice, dice, extend and play with effects with audio? Cubase is quick, reliable and easy. It is, however, a pretty big commitment, and it ain't cheap (in the short run).


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I tried to check this out but I just dont get it. How do you use group discount code there?


Write the word GROUP in the discount code section of the cart.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 11, 2020)

I am very happy so far with the interface of Studio One (the free version)! I think there is a good chance that I will convert soon!

But please does anyone knows what are all those horizontal lines in every one of my tracks when I import a midi file? They appear without a specific pattern! They are exactly like the ones in the attached video link. They drive me insane, and no google search gave me any specific reply.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 11, 2020)

Solved it myself! It was some automation included from my midi files, even if I don't have a clue why! Right clicking on the track and selecting "remove part automation" did the trick!


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Write the word GROUP in the discount code section of the cart.


Thanks, I might be stupid or slow but nevertheless I just didn't get it.

After couple of beers the beer decided that my credit card has room for this, so I bought this. Thanks everyone. I already managed to create one minuet halfways with this and it was very fluid and this has the things I was looking for. I will still go to FL whenever the project fits the workflow, but Studio One seems to be VERY powerfull and has the workflow I was looking for. And Studio One Remote was the last straw.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 11, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Solved it myself! It was some automation included from my midi files, even if I don't have a clue why! Right clicking on the track and selecting "remove part automation" did the trick!


I was thinking it was either volume or some kind of automation lines. Glad to know I was right.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I was thinking it was either volume or some kind of automation lines. Glad to know I was right.


Weird thing is that I imported just a midi file created by me with MuseScore. What possible kind of automation could it have by accident? I though the midi file is just note information. The way I did it, it did not include any crescendos, pp, ff, etc, only the main notes.

Anyway I will keep learning! Thank you for your help so far!


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 11, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Weird thing is that I imported just a midi file created by me with MuseScore. What possible kind of automation could it have by accident? I though the midi file is just note information. The way I did it, it did not include any crescendos, pp, ff, etc, only the main notes.
> 
> Anyway I will keep learning! Thank you for your help so far!


When MuseScore output to midi, I believe it does contain any score dynamics info normally.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> When MuseScore output to midi, I believe it does contain any score dynamics info normally.


But I didn't have any! Or so I though...


----------



## Ruffian Price (Apr 11, 2020)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned here is that since version 20.1, FL Studio supports an alternate workflow that completely does away with the channel rack - it's one track per VSTi channel, you press F3 or _new pattern _to assign new MIDI clip (it's still patterns under the hood, but you don't need to concern yourself with that), put it on a track, double click, piano roll opens for your specific instrument. Automation lanes also get grouped together with the instrument track.



https://www.image-line.com/support/flstudio_online_manual/html/playlist.htm#playlist_trackmode

It's still shown in the video but you can just turn off the channel rack forever, you won't need it.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 19, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you decide to go for Studio One, best price I've found so far is at the JRRShop using the "Group" discount code - $235.17.


In the end I took advantage of your advice (and the sales of Presonus) and I converted! It's like I was living in a cave! In one week I can do more things than I ever did for one year with my previous DAW! Everything is in place! Exactly where it should be! It loads and runs so much faster and the interface is so appealing and user friendly!

Thank you so much for your recommendation, my workflow is increased by 500% and my frustration is reduced to 0%!


----------



## Jackdaw (Apr 19, 2020)

I did the same a week ago and Im very pleased. This just suits my workflow so much better.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 19, 2020)

Geomir said:


> In the end I took advantage of your advice (and the sales of Presonus) and I converted! It's like I was living in a cave! In one week I can do more things than I ever did for one year with my previous DAW! Everything is in place! Exactly where it should be! It loads and runs so much faster and the interface is so appealing and user friendly!
> 
> Thank you so much for your recommendation, my workflow is increased by 500% and my frustration is reduced to 0%!



Glad you like it, it really is one of the best for workflow.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 19, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Glad you like it, it really is one of the best for workflow.


It's really perfect for exactly what I need! I won't be needing any other DAW for... the foreseeable future! Thank you also for your advice, you helped me improve my workflow so much! (now I realize that it's actually you that mentioned it in the first place!)


----------



## Geomir (Apr 19, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I did the same a week ago and Im very pleased. This just suits my workflow so much better.


You had a great idea of opening this thread, even if the title was a little... let's say... aggressive!


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 20, 2020)

Geomir said:


> It's really perfect for exactly what I need! I won't be needing any other DAW for... the foreseeable future! Thank you also for your advice, you helped me improve my workflow so much! (now I realize that it's actually you that mentioned it in the first place!)



Great!

If you haven't already, it's worth dipping your toe into Macros.

They're really east to create, and often result in quicker workflow than drag and drop.

I love being able to add an EQ (or EQ preset) to all selected tracks with one key command.


----------



## Geomir (Apr 20, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Great!
> 
> If you haven't already, it's worth dipping your toe into Macros.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you for the advice! I am going to search about it! It sounds very interesting!


----------



## Feral State (Apr 21, 2020)

I tried all of the commented DAW and ended up in REAPER, is just like a Jack of all trades to me. It does everything, sometimes more intuitively and sometimes less, and it does it quickly and with no bloatware (tiny installer).
When you are only a hobbyst like me, is difficult to justify the cost of something like Pro Tools, Cubase, DP, Logic or Ableton. Studio one is not that expensive and it is very intuitive but, when I tested it, it didn't support things like polyphonic midi aftertouch and I missed a staff view. Tracktion and FL Studio are very powerful DAWs with a unique workflow and personality but it is true that, if you are not in the "pattern" world, there are better options or at least more comfortable ones. Cakewalk is another option... It has a great default layout, it is as powerful as many paid DAWs and is free, of course... You can't beat free. The thing is that I prefer to stick with REAPER, it is cross-platform and Cakewalk is full of little bugs here and there, REAPER just works. Bandlab is doing a better job than Gibson in that regard so in some years, who know, maybe I will be on the Cakewalk boat, certainly I like more the GUI of CbB and I am still re-trying it with each update.


----------



## DS_Joost (Apr 24, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> But... expression maps? I basically picked Cubase because of this feature.
> 
> It's a deal breaker for me doing orchestral music.



Don't worry, they are coming. And it's almost May so... For Studio One users it's that time to become cautiously optimistic.


----------



## barteredbride (Apr 24, 2020)

DS_Joost said:


> Don't worry, they are coming. And it's almost May so... For Studio One users it's that time to become cautiously optimistic.


They're adding expression maps to Studio One 5 in May??


----------



## DS_Joost (Apr 24, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> They're adding expression maps to Studio One 5 in May??



I don't know. But seeing as Presonus have a history of listening more to feature requests than any other DAW company out there, and the fact that Articulation Control has been the highest feature request for quite some time, I'd reckon it wouldn't be too far off.

And updates to Studio One traditionally come in May, given the history of updates for the past years.

It's not a given, but it's a good bet. Of course, things change as we have this virus wrecking the world as we speak so... can't guarantee anything.


----------



## Obscurus (Feb 23, 2021)

S1 feels so much more flowing but how does one deal without the BRSO power that even allows overlapping keyswitches.

No expression mapping or similar timeline based approach could come near the effectiveness of brso that puts the keyswtich inside the note property itself. Allows different articulations even in one same chord in the same midi track, say for example NI Symphony Series auto divici that allows you to put up to 4 voices in the same strings patch, and with brso you can make them play different articulations at the same time. Perhaps is too much but I found myself using it.

I want to know if there's any workaround for S1 about this. Because the workflow is so alluring than the FL almost creativity clogging one.


----------



## IgneousOne (Feb 23, 2021)

I've used FL Studio for years, so I have seen it develop over time so I am pretty familiar with it, I find I can pretty much do what I want to in it (mostly) It has it's limitations, but I suspect all DAWs do too.
One of the things I really like is that a blank project opens instantly so I can 'sketch' ideas quickly with that.


----------



## LynxUK (Feb 24, 2021)

I found FL Studio was OK. BRSO Articulate is an essential plugin IMHO, and generally the Piano Roll is great.
Routing is a pain and it does require a different mindset when compared to other DAWs.
One seamingly small thing that ended up infuriating me, was constantly fighting with different windows to achieve different tasks, covering something I wish to see. At that point, I knew it didnt suit my required work flow.
Saying that, plenty of people successfully use it for orchestral work...although, I'm not sure how they limit themselves to a maximum of 125 mixer channels


----------



## Obscurus (Mar 16, 2021)

I am guessing it's by coincidence but all the brso articulation features and much more are now available with Studio One new version 5.2.0. and called "Sound Variations". As if they monitoring user requests or something.


----------



## DANIELE (Mar 16, 2021)

I see this thread only now, I was an FL Studio user, I used it for many years, then I felt a bit limited about the workflow, the mixer channels and other things. I switched to Reaper, now I have a fully customized DAW full of shortcuts, there are really a very few things I can't do with it. Every time some improvement comes to my mind I'm able to build it with scripts, using other scripts, combining actions or using existing ones etc...plus the devs come out with a lot of updates and often with new features.

I'm so happy to work with it, just recently I improved my template and my workflow again. So limitless.


----------



## Cheezus (Mar 16, 2021)

Obscurus said:


> I am guessing it's by coincidence but all the brso articulation features and much more are now available with Studio One new version 5.2.0. and called "Sound Variations". As if they monitoring user requests or something.


Not quite. It's very close, but it still needs the ability to route one track to multiple channels. That one detail aside I have found Studio One to have a vastly better workflow than FL Studio. FL Studio requires so much fiddling around with manually sending instrument outputs to individual mixer tracks, and having to deal with the differentiation between instruments in a pattern vs patterns in the playlist. Also windows constantly getting in the way of each other. Could never get pre-delay to work properly in FL either for things like Audio Imperia libraries, what a pain.


----------

